# Dry Shampoo



## MiCHELLE_MUA (Apr 1, 2010)

So I tried searching this forum for an answer but I couldn't to find a posting =/ so here we go..

Working in the cosmetic world, I feel like having my hair nicely done and make-up well done is part of my costume. I personally do not have the time to wash, dry, and style it every day so I wanted to know what you all thought of a dry shampoo. Whenever I wear my hair down whether straight or curled I feel as if by the end of the day it'll start to look a little sweaty/oily (especially because of the humidty in south florida!! blahhh). Anyways, I'd love to be able to keep my same look but be able to take away some of the excess shine in the roots. (&amp; YES i know that some of those are "good natural" oils that our hair essentially needs, but c'monnn help me out!)

I've used baby powder before and that works great! but i hate the white/grey powder look it leaves me with. =(

*Whats your favorite dry shampoo or alternative?*


----------



## Karren (Apr 1, 2010)

I tried some spray on dry shampoo once and it was so horird that I have never tried another one since!! lol


----------



## MiCHELLE_MUA (Apr 1, 2010)

ohhh no Karren! Do you remember which one it was so I don't get that one! lol.


----------



## Karren (Apr 1, 2010)

I think they went out of business right after I bough it! lol


----------



## Shelley (Apr 1, 2010)

I like Ojon dry ( powder) shampoo. Sephora sells it




This one.. Sephora: Ojon Rub-Out Dry Cleansing Powder: Dry Shampoo

I tried the Oscar Blandi spray shampoo but after the second usage the sprayer became clogged. I tried running it under hot water etc didn't help. I returned it to Sephora. It was good when it worked. Unless now maybe they have changed the sprayer.

Ojon also has a spray dry shampoo but I haven't tried that one.


----------



## beautybuff (Apr 1, 2010)

Klorane has a great dry shampoo that I really liked .. you can get it from Sephora. It's a powder, which I found I liked better than the sprays because it wasn't sticky and just sort of soaked right in (that sounds gross). Don't wash your hair everyday! You really shouldn't anyway.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 1, 2010)

KMS Makeover spray is by far my favourite dry shampoo.....also really love AG FST FWRD dry shampoo...

PS I use dry shampoo almost everday after the gym as I dont have time everyday to wash my hair....they are sprays but not sticky at all. They make the scalp and hair look, smell and feel clean in general.


----------



## Mary82 (Apr 5, 2010)

spray works really well for me


----------



## MiCHELLE_MUA (Apr 5, 2010)

THANKS for the suggestions!

Shelley, I forgot to add that for sprayers, you usually have to shake them for 1 minute to make sure all the contents are fully mixed to prevent clogging. For example in Ojons Rub-Out Sprayer due to the unique and rich concentration of Amazonian White Clay and Soap Bark Extract in the product, it is important to shake the product vigorously prior to use.


----------



## Krystal (Apr 6, 2010)

Next time I'm shopping I'll be on the lookout for the ones posted. Dry shampoo is a product I have never tried.


----------



## sagarika (Apr 8, 2010)

Dry shampoos work by absorbing the excess dirt and oil that can leave hair looking dull or dirty. While you would not want to replace liquid shampoo with the dry version altogether, it is a great alternative in emergencies. Of course, this product does not totally get rid of build-up, especially that cause by styling products, but there are times when everyone would agree that something is far better than nothing. A dry shampoo is not just one but rather a variety of natural substances that, when applied to the hair in powder form and brushed out, provide gentle cleansing and sometimes extra sheen or fragrance.


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 8, 2010)

I wouldn't try the new ones from tresemme, the mousse and the spray. I don't like the smell either. Sally's beauty has a spray, it's ok, but not much in the bottle.


----------



## kiimuu (Apr 9, 2010)

I personally like Batiste dry shampoo; it's available at Sally's for I think around... 6-7 bucks. I wash my hair every other day, and it's great for reviving my greasy bangs on my off-days. They come in a few scents, but since I don't usually like smelling like artificial flowers I opt for Batiste's original formulation.


----------



## xjackie83 (Apr 13, 2010)

I hated dry shampoo. I didn't like the cost or the smell of it. So I bought a really dark mineral makeup that was close to the color of my dark hair. Now when I have oily roots I take a large blush brush and just dab so of the MMU on my roots. It's cheap and easy.


----------



## cinderella (Apr 14, 2010)

The cornstarch can be used as dry shampoo and is effective.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 14, 2010)

batiste make dry shampoo that is coloured so you don't get white bits in your hair. i use the brunette one all the time, it's amazing.


----------



## Smokey Eye (Apr 20, 2010)

I love dry shampoo since my hair gets oily fast &amp; I only have time to wash it once a wk. I've tried a couple brands that worked fine I guess. I want to try Oscar Blandi's dry shampoo spray.


----------



## breathless (Apr 21, 2010)

i have always only done baby powder!!! LOL!!! i have always had a good experience. i wash my hair once every 3 or 4 days and use baby powder on days 3 &amp; 4.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 1, 2010)

Ok so I tried the tresseme line and trust me, it sucks! I will never use it again! It doesnt do nething but make my hair even greasier.


----------



## Shelley (May 2, 2010)

I just bought Klorane dry shampoo (the one with the white lid) and really like it. When you first spray it on your roots, your hair looks white but if you rub it in and brush it out it disappears without leaving behind white residue. There are two types. I think the one with the green lid is more for oily hair. I bought mine at Shoppers Drug Mart so probably most drugstores would carry it.


----------



## AudreyNola (May 5, 2010)

I have tried Tresemme spray and waterless foam. I didn't think the spray was terrible, just not great. It is mattifying but it does lighten my hair a tad, however it's fairly easily brushed out. I don't like the foam, I don't like the way it makes my hair feel and I think it might even encourage the clumping my hair does when it's oily.

The other brand spray I have is Salon Grafix and it is what I go to. It does not leave a lighter residue and it's mattifying. I'm sure there are more effective brands out there but I don't buy high end products. When Salon Grafix is used I'll try Baptiste next.

Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hated dry shampoo. I didn't like the cost or the smell of it. So I bought a really dark mineral makeup that was close to the color of my dark hair. Now when I have oily roots I take a large blush brush and just dab so of the MMU on my roots. It's cheap and easy. That's a neat repurpose. Before I found dry shampoo I used baby powder and hated that even after I brushed my roots stayed lighter, I'll have to try your method.


----------



## lilscorpio (May 7, 2010)

Im using one right now from Sallys. Its called Beyond the Zone Rock On. I love it. I used to have to wash my hair everyday. Now I can go atleast 2 days in between washings.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *kiimuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I personally like Batiste dry shampoo; it's available at Sally's for I think around... 6-7 bucks. I wash my hair every other day, and it's great for reviving my greasy bangs on my off-days. They come in a few scents, but since I don't usually like smelling like artificial flowers I opt for Batiste's original formulation. I love that stuff. I think it works really good for blonde hair as the powdery stuff is really white. I also have used Klorane, it is really pricey about $20-25 and it doesn't last as long I think. You can try Cake's Satin sugar, it has a choice for blonde or brown hair and it smells really good.


----------



## Adrienne (May 21, 2010)

I tried the spray can by Tresemme and that stuff was horrible. I'm a brunette and it left my roots gray. I just used up my can of Sexy Hair Dry Shampoo and it's okay. It worked well for my very oily hair but it felt dirty, like I couldn't run my hands through it. But it didn't look dirty, smelled sweet (like honey suckles) and really did boost my roots all day. I'm still looking for something cheaper bc it's very expensive for such a small amount.


----------



## xjackie83 (May 21, 2010)

I tried the TRESemme spray dry shampoo and I actually liked it. It dried up all the oil and it did turn my brunette hair gray, but after I waited around two minutes it came out easily. Plus I loved the smell. No more stinky can dry shampoo.


----------



## b'lana (May 22, 2010)

i really dont like dry shampoo lol but tresemme is goood


----------



## divadoll (May 23, 2010)

I am obsessive about washing my hair daily. I can't function without doing that. I did try baby powder once when I was younger cramming for exams and I didn't make it home to shower. I saw some at my clearance outlet - SG (salon grafix) and thought I'd buy some for my daughter who's hair gets kinda stringy but I ended up not getting it.


----------



## PrincessGangsta (May 23, 2010)

I've used TRESemmÃ© before as well, it was okay. However... I remember reading an article a long time ago that said over time any sort of Dry Shampoo will create a waxy build up inside your hair follicles that could slow the growth per month down over time. Anybody else ever hear of this?


----------



## kayley123 (May 24, 2010)

I've tried the Oscar Blandi dry shampoo (powder) and I guess its okay--I don't like it all that much though...it smells pretty good. It soaks up some of the oil in my scalp, but I think it makes my hair look a little limp and I don't like to touch it or run my fingers though it afterward, it just feels weird and not really very clean.

I got the Ojon spray and shook it really, REALLY well and it still clogged up right away--I don't really know if its worth the trouble. What do you think?

Does Ojon have a powder, and does it work better than the OB one?

I'm hesitant to try the Oscar Blandi spray one because of those experiences.

I read somewhere that wrapping cheesecloth around your brush and then brushing your hair is also a way to get rid of some of the oil without using a dry shampoo. I don't know where to get cheesecloth, or I'd try it!


----------



## xjackie83 (May 24, 2010)

kayley--you can get cheesecloth basically in any craft store. They even have it at the Walmarts in the craft section.


----------



## kayley123 (May 24, 2010)

Oh, thanks! I'll try it then!

Anyone else tried this method?


----------



## Aib2iy5j (May 27, 2010)

I hated dry shampoo!!


----------



## leksi (Dec 24, 2010)

I use TIGI Rockaholic Dirty Little Secret dry shampoo, and I love it!

I just recently in the past two/three months stopped washing my hair everyday... I want my hair to grow faster and apparently, washing every other day is #1. Make sense. But anyways, my hair gets icky and oily within about 24hrs, and being blonde, it starts to show. I picked up TIGI Rockaholic at Ulta and I LOVE IT. It smells fresh and works wonders! I use it pretty much whenever my hair starts looking gross, a little spray at the roots, some teasing with a comb and I'm ready to go.


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 8, 2011)

Yep I agree 100% TIGI has the best Dry Shampoo. I would not use anything else.


----------



## Leylani (Jan 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> batiste make dry shampoo that is coloured so you don't get white bits in your hair. i use the brunette one all the time, it's amazing.



I am completely in love with this one. Holy grail


----------



## magosienne (Jan 15, 2011)

I tried with clay (it was yellow but i think green or white would be better), it works nicely but OMG it's a mess, good luck washing the sink after ! I think i will try next time with some starch, corn or arrow root. I wash my hair every two days due to the oily atmosphere at work, but with dry shampoo i can wash my hair the next day which is a blessing when my scalp becomes irritated (which it does, from time to time).


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 16, 2011)

I love the All Nighter Styling Powder. It comes in different shades to match your hair color and it's chemical and scent free. I couldn't be without it. I just wrote a review on it also.


----------

